
The Seven Lesson Schoolteacher - ely-s
http://school.neocities.org/
======
ZeroGravitas
"If I'm told that evolution is a fact instead of a theory, I transmit that as
ordered, punishing deviants who resist what I have been told to tell them to
think."

?

